# Making a presentation in front of almost 200 people !



## better_future (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been a social phobic all my life. You can find more about me in first step>A life-long social phobic seeking help -by better_future.

Recently, I took a bold attempt to speak in front of many people, that is, of course, one of the most difficult things to do for a SP like me, and I'm happy to say that it was a successful one.

I am Asian and during an English Diploma course last year, all students had to take part in a "Presentation Competition". The first round involved students from each class after which, one best presenter from each class was chosen and I was chosen to represent the class!

I'm sure you would always bet against a SP in such competitions and sure enough, I failed in the final. I was absolutely terrified before and after that but I'm glad that I did it. I was surprised to be able to make a good presentation in front of the class and quite understandably shocked to have been chosen for the final- but that is, I think, due to my relatively good language skills and my hermit-like behaviour 

Even a chronic sufferer like me could do it, why can't you? If there is any opportunity like mine in front of you, take it. It can only make you better.

Good luck !


----------



## Paranoia3000 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thats really nice!!i hope i can do that in the future


----------



## mordecai (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a presentation coming up. i'm dreading it like you wouldnt believe. I even considered taking the zero instead of doing the presentation. I wont though. I'm having trouble sleeping and eating because of this. Any tips?


----------



## better_future (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: re: Making a presentation in front of almost 200 people*



mordecai said:


> I have a presentation coming up. i'm dreading it like you wouldnt believe. I even considered taking the zero instead of doing the presentation. I wont though. I'm having trouble sleeping and eating because of this. Any tips?


Hey you must be Amanda ! I just replied to your first post.

Ok, don't forget that I'm also a social phobic who knows exactly what you're talking about. Before my first presentation, I was absolutely terrified- couldn't sleep, eat and didn't even talk to my parents.

Don't worry. You can do it. The key is good preparation and practice.

My tips :-
1. Collect all the infos. I hope you've done that already. Write a good one and make good visual aids. Don't worry people won't look at you all the time. Let them enjoy viewing the aids.

2. I'm not going to give you all the tips as they are easily available on the internet. Try to find them. They are very very helpful.

3. Then rehearse, rehearse, rehearse.....

As a SP I needed some good tactics:-

Well, to prevent my hands from shaking, I used the computer keyboard to use powerpoint and deliberately included many facts that needed clicking just to keep my hands occupied. 

Then to build confidence, I talked to someone in front of the audience for the sake of saying something i.e, before my speech.

Body language is important. At least point your finger to the chart/ slide frequently.

If there is any Q&A session, make an agreement with one of your close friends to include preplanned Q&As. And make an eye contact with him/her. It would be better if he/she could smile and nod.

If you want to know more send a private message to me.

Good luck friend ! Stand up and be counted.:banana


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: re: Making a presentation in front of almost 200 people*



mordecai said:


> I have a presentation coming up. i'm dreading it like you wouldnt believe. I even considered taking the zero instead of doing the presentation. I wont though. I'm having trouble sleeping and eating because of this. Any tips?


Get your mind off the speech. Worry does you no good. Worry is just another version of the negative thinking SAers have. Worry exaggerates everything. When you see yourself start to worry deliberately take your mind off of the worry. "Stop! I'm not going to worry about this anymore." Then go do something engaging (i.e. listen to uplifting music, sing/hum, exercise, stuff like that) If you can't do those active things, a book has helped me to stop my mind from thinking. It's called Neural Path Therapy. In it there are basic breathing exercises (as well as other stuff) that help to refocus my mind onto my breathing instead of whatever I'm thinking about. Also, I'm sure you can find a whole host of other breathing exercises online. Good luck. Stop the worry! You'll ALWAYS do better than the worry tells you you will. It will NEVER be as bad as the worry tells you it will be. Those are rational and truthful statements. You can do it.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Despite what happened, Good job better_future!!!!


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: re: Making a presentation in front of almost 200 people*



mordecai said:


> I have a presentation coming up. i'm dreading it like you wouldnt believe. I even considered taking the zero instead of doing the presentation. I wont though. I'm having trouble sleeping and eating because of this. Any tips?


I used to host an annual holiday party for my company which meant getting up in front of a crowd of about 100 people for the evening introducing entertainmant, making announcements, etc. What got me through it was to mentally break the group down into individual people. I don't know how to describe it other than since I didn't have a fear of talking in front of one person, I was just thought of it as giving 100 individual presentations to these people (its just that they were all together at the same time...I just didn't think that at the time)


----------



## mordecai (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh you guys are so nice! Thanks for the tips. I’m pretty prepared so I’m not nervous about the actual content of the speech this time, it’s the fact that I have to stand up I front of everyone . I’ve actually done a lot of speeches, but I still get really nervous. I keep thinking of the worse case scenarios, you know… Like, people will think my speech is horrible or I haven’t done the enough research or someone having a better speech etc etc. Meanwhile I feel stupid for feeling like this! 

Anyhoo, thanks for all the replies…I love this place. Everyone is so lovely.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I envy your ability to make presentations


----------



## better_future (Mar 14, 2007)

unsure said:


> Despite what happened, Good job better_future!!!!


Thanks, I'm more determined than ever to fight that terrible thing called SA. :banana


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

thats amazing man, keep up the winning streak


----------

